

Show HN: Leonardo – playing cards based on da Vinci's work - dot
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/320402544/leonardo-art-playing-cards?ref=HN

======
dot
I've been helping a friend get the word out about his little playing card
project on Kickstarter. I found it a really interesting idea to turn work of
da Vinci's in to something completely different...

